# Komplett PC Versand wie, womit?



## Monkonius (20. September 2013)

Guten Morgen! Ich habe vor einen zusammen gebauten PC im Wert von ca. 1000€ innerhalb Deutschland zu versenden. Die Person die den PC bekommen soll, hat leider keinerlei Ahnung von Einbau usw. Wie sicher ist ein Versand und bei welchem Paketdienstleister sollte man es versichert versenden? Eine private Zustellung kommt leider nicht in Frage wegen der hohen Entfernung.

Komponenten die mir Sorgen wegen des Gewichts bereiten: 
CPU Kühler: Thermaltake Contac 30 (Backplate + 2 Schrauben)
Grafikkarte: HIS HD 7950 IceQ X² Boost 
(Gehäuse falls Interessant Bitfenix Shinobi)

Die Frage ist nun wie sicher der Versand wäre wenn ich die Komponenten im Gehäuse mit Luftpolstertaschen bzw. anderem Transportschutz auskleide.


----------



## vinyard (20. September 2013)

mhhh am besten cpu kühler runter und gpu auch ausbauen!!!gpu einbau bekommt jeder hin cpu kühler eig auch also möchte keine werbung machen aber versenden würde ich ihn mit der dhl!!!!


----------



## Monkonius (20. September 2013)

Der Person der ich den PC schicken will, traut sich das nicht zu weil sie denkt sie rutscht mit Schraubendreher ab.


----------



## Combi (20. September 2013)

und dann am besten als zerbrechliches gut...
die haben in der post so orangene klebebänder,wo "achtung zerbrechlich"draufsteht...
ohne das nicht verschicken,da in den paketzentren arbeiten oft ein paar neandertaler,die pakete ohne diese klebebänder wie bälle behandeln...
wollten nen freund zum b-day verarschen,haben dem ne kuckucksuhr bestellt,so retro,wie alt er schon ist....
tja,mussten noch ne tube klebstoff kaufen,für den nachträglichen bausatz der uhr,der durch den transport entstand...


----------



## Computer_Freak (20. September 2013)

Besorg dir am besten Styropor und schneide den CPU Kühler und die Grafikkarte daraus aus und lege es in den PC und mach den Deckel drauf, so kannst du alle Komponenten drinnen lassen und sie werden vom Styropor fixiert.


----------



## Monkonius (20. September 2013)

Danke euch für die Antworten das mit dem Styropor ist ne gute Idee. Mal sehen das ich das noch irgendwoher bekomme.


----------



## vinyard (20. September 2013)

neandertaler ja stimmt 
zerbrechliches band ist den meisten leuten auch egal!!! da sie nicht lesen können ^^


arbeite bei der dhl !!!! )


----------



## Kuhprah (21. September 2013)

Du kannst aber wenigstens tippen und dann den Schadensrapport ausfüllen


----------



## Nils_93 (22. September 2013)

Monkonius schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Antworten das mit dem Styropor ist ne gute Idee. Mal sehen das ich das noch irgendwoher bekomme.


 
Nimm kein Styropor, das krümelt wie sau und der Empfänger freut sich dann sicherlich sehr. Ich würde zu Styrodur raten


----------

